# Vorstellung Teichneubau / angefangen mit Pflanzen- / Bodenfilter



## Wie_der_Eisbaer (3. Juni 2013)

Liebe Teichfreunde

Nun ist es diese Jahr endlich soweit mit dem Bau des langerwünschten Gartenteich und dann Regen, Regen, Regen…

Mehr als Leerpumpen der angefangenen Grube kann man da leider nicht machen, aber nachdem ich hier im Forum viele Anregungen gefunden habe, möchte ich die Wartezeit nutzen und meinen Plan doch mal zur Diskussion stellen:

Ich habe im Übrigen mit dem Filtergraben / Bodenfilter / Pflanzenfilter angefangen, da ich keine Erfahrung mit dem Teichbau habe.

Bei vielen ist es ja umgekehrt – da kommt der Filter erst zum Schluss...

Meine Überlegung ist, dass ich so ein überschaubares Projekt habe und mit den verschieden Materialien (und Lieferanten) sowie der Umsetzung meine Erfahrungen sammeln kann, bevor ich dann an den eigentlichen Teich anfange und teures Lehrgeld bezahle. (Fehler macht man eh genug)
Zudem hat dann der Filter schon etwas Zeit zum Einlaufen (Pflanzenwachstum) bis der Teich fertig ist (auch wenn ich da sicher etwas aktiv düngen muss). 

Der Teich soll „naturnah“ mit wenig Fischbesatz (z.B. __ Moderlieschen, aber kein Koi oder Goldfische) sein und evtl. auch in Zukunft mal als Abkühlbecken nach der Sauna benutzt werden können (ein Projekt für die Zukunft)
Größe ca. 6 x 10 m mit Tiefe bis ca. 1,5 m. Volumen wir wohl auf > 20 m³ kommen (genau wird man das erst wissen, wenn die Grube fertig und gefüllt ist).
Die Detailplanung läuft hier noch…

Für den Anfang möchte ich erst mal den Filter vorstellen. 
Dieser wird direkt an der Grundstücksgrenze am Zaun entlang gebaut (so wird gleich eine „Dreckecke“ beseitigt).
Der Filter bestehend aus einer 200 L Regentonne (allseits beliebt) die als Absetzbecken dient. Diese hat 3 Zuführungen (absperrbar) für Boden-, Mitte- und Skimmerabsaugung und natürlich einen Überlauf! Zudem gibt es einen Anschluss, um die Drainageleitung zu spülen.
Von der Tonne geht es per Schwerkraft, verteilt über 2 Rohre, in einen vertikalen Pflanzen- / Bodenfilter (ca. 10m lang, 60 bis 80 cm tief, oben ca. 1 m und unten ca. 25 cm breit (V-Profil). 

Substrat im Graben ist Liapor Blähton gebrochen M6, Größe 0/8 (sehr schweres Material welches nicht aufschwimmen soll).
Das habe ich direkt im Werk in Bamberg geholt. Wurde mir vor Ort von einem Techniker für die Anwendung empfohlen. (Sind übrigens sehr nett und hilfsbereit!)

Zulauf soll über Schlitze oder Bohrungen (hier bin ich noch am Testen wie ich das am besten mache) in den Rohren im Kiesbett erfolgen (Rheinkies 8/16)
Absaugung erfolgt am Boden über ein Drainagerohr DN100 in einer zweiten 200L Tonne als Pumpenschacht.
Hier habe ich mir überlegt bei Bedarf dann Zeolith zur Nachklärung einbringen zu können.
Das Drainagerohr schütze ich über einen Filterstrumpf und zudem bin ich am Überlegen, ob ich noch zusätzlich einen Zwischentrennung über ein Filtervlies einbaue. Da bin ich für Kommentare dankbar!

Bepflanzung soll im Kiesbett mit den typischen Pflanzen erfolgen wobei ich natürlich nicht die stark treibenden „Folienkiller“ verwenden will…
Sollte ich auch den Zulauf trotzdem durch ein Vlies / Filterstrumpf vor den Wurzeln schützen?

Ist ein Schutz der Folie innen vor den Wurzeln und dem Substrat durch ein Vlies nötig?
Ach ja, als Teichfolie habe ich mich für die Firestone EPDM 1,15mm mit Vlies 1000 entschieden und bin gespannt, wie das mit dem Verlegen und ggf. kleben klappt. (Wie gesagt, der Filtergraben ist da mein Experimentierlabor, bevor ich für den Teich das Material bestelle!).

Als Pumpe habe ich mir die Mauk Bachlaufpumpe im Angebot über Norma online bestellt. 
Soll 8000L/h bringen bei 70 W – aber das ist sicher in Realität deutlich weniger fördern, was für den Filter aber auch richtig ist! Aber für den Preis soll sie erst mal genügen und wenn ich später genauer die Anforderungen kenne, kann ich in eine teure Markenpumpe und Regelung investieren.
Der Rücklauf soll dann am Ende über einen kleinen Bachlauf in den Teich erfolgen.

Sobald es Bilder vom Bau gibt (das Wetter soll ja jetzt besser werden) stelle ich die noch ein. Die Zeichnung ist nicht sehr aufschlussreich...

Natürlich mache ich mir auch Gedanken, ob ich den Filter im Winter durchlaufen lasse, einfach abschalte oder komplett entleere. Derzeit (nach intensiven Recherchen) tendiere ich dazu den Filter im Winter gedrosselt laufen zu lassen, mit Absaugung in der Mitte (50 cm) und Rückführung direkt (nicht über den Bachlauf).

Ich bin für Hinweise und Kommentare sehr dankbar, da ich nicht den Ehrgeiz habe, alle Fehler selber machen zu müssen! 

Viele Grüße und hoffentlich auf einen schönen Sommer,

Knut


----------



## Wie_der_Eisbaer (4. Juni 2013)

*AW: Vorstellung Teichneubau / angefangen mit Pflanzen- / Bodenfilter*

Nachtrag:

Nachdem gestern die Sonne endlich raus gekommen ist, habe ich den Graben (hoffentlich zum letzten Mal) leergepumpt und gleich mal ein paar Bilder gemacht. 
Hier kann man auch besser sehen, wie es werden soll. 
Die Schäden halten sich zum Glück in Grenzen, aber ich werde jetzt ganz sicher entsprechen Folie zum Abdecken der Grube bereit haben, wenn der Bagger für den eigentlichen Teich kommt. Dachte erst, dass man sich das sparen kann.
Dann habe ich mir auch den Blähton mal angeschaut. Der hat mir doch zu viel Feinanteil und den werde ich vor dem Einsatz waschen / sieben – so wird einem auch nicht langweilig. 
Muss dann mal nach guten Vorschlägen suchen wie man sich da es einfacher machen kann …

Wünsche einen schönen Tag!
Knut


----------



## Wie_der_Eisbaer (10. Juni 2013)

*AW: Vorstellung Teichneubau / angefangen mit Pflanzen- / Bodenfilter*

So, jetzt habe ich die schönen Tage genutzt, Graben fertig ausgehoben (bei 80 cm kam das Grundwasser), Teichrandsystem nivelliert und eingebaut (recht störrisch und bricht leicht beim stärkeren Biegen!)
Dann 1000 Vlies rein und Folie verlegt (EPDM lässt sich wirklich einfach verlegen)
RTF Flansche mit Innotec verklebt (zukünftig arbeite ich da nur noch mit Handschuhen – das Zeug kriegt man fast nicht mehr von den Fingern)
Und auch hier dazugelernt: Die Bedienungsanleitung ist etwas „dürftig“ daher habe ich den Stutzen in den Teich und die flache Seite nach außen eingebaut (DN 50) leider sind die Schrauben, mit denen dann der Flansch verschraubt ist, länger als der Kunststoff und so schauen schrecklich spitze Enden in den Teich – da muss man höllisch aufpassen, dass man da die Folie nicht Beschädigt. Also gleich mit Vlies absichern!
Rohrverbindungen zur Vorlauf Regentonne einkleben – Rohrverbindung zum Pumpenschacht – Regentonnen eingesteckt.
Warten... und dann kommt endlich Wasser (ca. 3500 L) in die Wanne zum Dichtigkeitstest.
Wasserstand im Graben ist OK: Einlauf 62 cm, Ablauf auf 74 cm, also ca. 1% Gefälle auf die 10 m
Aber leider ist die Anlage nicht dicht.
Jetzt geht die Leck-Suche los. Meine Vermutung: die 110er RTF Flansche rutschten doch sehr leicht in die Rohrmuffen. Da könnte zu viel spiel sein.
Mal sehen, ob eine Abdichtung da was bringt.

Meine Idee: Einen Steifen Teichfolie mit Innotec von innen über den Übergang zwischen Flansch und Rohr kleben. Dann muss ich nicht alles wieder aufgraben...
Kann das klappen?

Ich bin für weitere Tipps, Hinweise und Kritik sehr dankbar.

Fotos habe ich angehängt.

 Viele Grüße,

Knut


----------



## Zacky (11. Juni 2013)

*AW: Vorstellung Teichneubau / angefangen mit Pflanzen- / Bodenfilter*

Hallo Knut.

Ich habe jetzt mal gerade deinen Teichbauthread überflogen und will Dir noch 1-2 Anmerkungen mit auf dem Weg geben. Das Vlies im Filtergraben kann ggf. zu fein sein und sich zu schnell zusetzen, da Du ja von oben nach unten das Wasser durchleitest. Der feine Schmutz wird sich im Vlies festsetzen und dann macht das Spülen durch das Drainagerohr nicht mehr so viel Sinn.

Wenn Dir das Blähton-Granulat zu fein ist, dann kannst Du auch Lava-Granulat nutzen. Das gibt es im Teichbauhandel auch meist recht günstig.


----------



## FBeer (11. Juni 2013)

*AW: Vorstellung Teichneubau / angefangen mit Pflanzen- / Bodenfilter*

Hossa, der erste Teich und gleich so ein Riesenprojekt! - respekt und viel Spas und Glück dabei, bin gespannt wie es sich bei dir entwickelt!


----------



## Zacky (12. Juni 2013)

*AW: Vorstellung Teichneubau / angefangen mit Pflanzen- / Bodenfilter*

Was mir noch einfällt; einen Mittelwasserablauf brauchst Du doch eigentlich nicht, wenn es kein Fischteich werden soll. Auch deine Überlegung den Filter bzw. den Filtergraben durchlaufen zu lassen, macht mehr Sinn wenn Du Fische drin hast. Nutzt du den teich nur zum Baden kann auch komplette Winterruhe gehalten werden.


----------



## Wie_der_Eisbaer (12. Juni 2013)

*AW: Vorstellung Teichneubau / angefangen mit Pflanzen- / Bodenfilter*



Zacky schrieb:


> Hallo Knut.
> 
> Ich habe jetzt mal gerade deinen Teichbauthread überflogen und will Dir noch 1-2 Anmerkungen mit auf dem Weg geben. Das Vlies im Filtergraben kann ggf. zu fein sein und sich zu schnell zusetzen, da Du ja von oben nach unten das Wasser durchleitest. Der feine Schmutz wird sich im Vlies festsetzen und dann macht das Spülen durch das Drainagerohr nicht mehr so viel Sinn.
> 
> Wenn Dir das Blähton-Granulat zu fein ist, dann kannst Du auch Lava-Granulat nutzen. Das gibt es im Teichbauhandel auch meist recht günstig.



Hallo Zacky
Danke für den Hinweis mit dem Vlies. Hab ich auch schon befürchtet. Ich werde die Drainagerohre jetzt in ein Rheinkiesbett legen und packe das Vlies zum Schutz der Folie darunter. 
Ich denke der Blähton ist OK, wenn ich ihn durchwasche - mal sehen...

Ob ich den Mittelablauf dann nutze, kann ich ja immer noch entscheiden, ich habe Schieber zum Sperren / Regeln eingebaut. 

Und mit dem Filter durchlaufen lassen, muss ich mir wirklich überlegen - aber ich befürchte, dass es mit den "Guten Vorsätzen" nicht unbedingt hält und dann hat man doch mehr Fische im Teich, als geplant. So nach dem Motto: ich hab dir da mal ein Geschenk mitgebracht...

Und nachrüsten ist immer schwieriger als gleich einbauen. 

Naja, jetzt muss ich den Graben erstmal dicht bekommen! 

Schönen Tag, Knut


----------



## Wie_der_Eisbaer (3. Aug. 2013)

*AW: Vorstellung Teichneubau / angefangen mit Pflanzen- / Bodenfilter*

Hallo mal wieder!

Ein kleiner Arbeitsunfall beim Teichbau (der Fußnagel wird wohl dran glauben müssen) zwingt mich dazu eine Pause einzulegen und so kann ich mal ein Update geben.

Nachdem ich eine Weile nach der Ursache des Wasserverlustes 
(https://www.hobby-gartenteich.de/xf/threads/39667)
suchen musste, ist der Bodenfilter bepflanzt und läuft sich schon mal ein. 

Das "Loch" für den eigentlichen Teich ist auch soweit fertig, aber aus Zeitmangel bin ich noch nicht dazugekommen das Vlies und dann die Folie zu verlegen.

Erstmal liegt nur das Netz gegen Wühlmäuse und Maulwürfe drin und eigentlich sollte das Eigenbau-Teichrandsystem heute fertig werden (Rasenkante und Recylingpfähle)...


Sobald mein Fuß wieder in einen Schuh passt geht es weiter!

Schönes Wochenende,

Knut

PS: Bilder kommen noch, vom iPad stehen die immer auf dem Kopf


----------



## Wie_der_Eisbaer (20. Aug. 2013)

*AW: Vorstellung Teichneubau / angefangen mit Pflanzen- / Bodenfilter*

Da mein Fuß wieder mitspielt war ich auch wieder fleißig...

Das Verlegen der ~120 m² EPDM Folie (1,15 mm) war viel leichter als ich dachte!
Mit nur 3 Erwachsene (Unsere Nachbarin, meine Frau und ich) sowie zwei 12 jährigen Kindern hatten wir die Folie ruckzuck eingebracht - OK das Faltenbügeln hat dann noch ein bisschen Zeit gekostet.    

Den Rand und die Pflanzenzonen habe ich komplett mit Ufermatten belegt - Freunde haben einen Labrador und ich fürchte der landet früher oder später mal im Teich...
 
Auf die Pflanzzone dann eine ganz dünne Schicht Lehm eingeschlämmt und danach mit ungewaschenen Sand (ca. 10 cm) abgedeckt. (Habe ich beim Aquarium immer so gemacht: Nährsubstrat unten und dann abdecken, so dass es nur durch die Pflanzenwurzeln erreichbar ist).

Den Bachlauf habe ich aus dem Verschnitt gebaut. Die Findlinge habe ich auch auf Ufermatten gesetzt und die Zwischenräume mit Touch N Foam Montageschaum ausgefüllt (bin nicht so für Beton...) 
Erster Probelauf sah sehr vielversprechend aus - das Wasser gluckst schön über die Steine. Der Zulauf ist über einen DN50 Folienflansch mit Deckel. (Bild ist aber ohne Wasser)
 

Die ersten 9000 L Wasser sind im Teich und sofort war Leben da 
 

Jetzt habe ich eine ersten Schwung Pflanzen bei Werner bestellt (danke für die Beratung was dieses Jahr noch Sinn macht ) und dann sieht es doch schon fast nach einem Teich aus. 
 

Fortsetzung folgt!

Viele Grüße,

Knut


----------



## Wie_der_Eisbaer (29. Aug. 2013)

*AW: Vorstellung Teichneubau / angefangen mit Pflanzen- / Bodenfilter*

Hallo zusammen!

Jetzt ist der Teich voll und es ist doch mehr Volumen als gerechnet...

 

Auf der Wasseruhr stehen 20 m³ + 2x Zisterne (á 4 m³) + reichlich Regen + Filtergraben = >30 m³ Gesamtvolumen.

Maximale Tiefe gemessen: 1,47 m aber da gibt es bestimmt eine Stelle die noch 3 cm tiefer ist.

Jetzt steht noch die Randgestaltung an. Da muss ich noch nachbessern. Die Ufermatten hatte ich zu knapp gelegt und durch das Setzen der Folie reichen sie nicht mehr über den Rand... 

 

Aber der Bachlauf ist so geworden, wie ich mir das gedacht habe. Man sieht das Wasser über die Steine laufen und hört ein angenehmes Glucksen.
   

Und Pflanzen fehlen natürlich noch jede Menge.
Aber da werde ich wohl erst im Frühjahr richtig loslegen.

Viele Grüße,

Knut


----------



## Wie_der_Eisbaer (2. Sep. 2013)

*AW: Vorstellung Teichneubau / angefangen mit Pflanzen- / Bodenfilter*

Hallo zusammen!

ich finde es wirklich spannend, wie schnell so ein neues Gewässer angenommen wird.
   
Da arbeitet man gleich mit noch mehr Freude weiter (wenn man Zeit hat)

Update folgt...

Viele Grüße,

Knut


----------



## Zacky (3. Sep. 2013)

*AW: Vorstellung Teichneubau / angefangen mit Pflanzen- / Bodenfilter*

 ...sieht gut aus...  ...nächstes Jahr musst Du um einen Platz im Teich kämpfen, was da noch alles so angewandert kommt...


----------



## Wie_der_Eisbaer (3. Sep. 2013)

*AW: Vorstellung Teichneubau / angefangen mit Pflanzen- / Bodenfilter*

Vielen Dank, Zacky!
Auf den "Kampf" freu ich mich heute schon...
aber ich denke da findet jeder sein Plätzchen - ist ja zum Glück nicht zu klein geworden

Mein Lieblingsplatz ist zurzeit am Bachlauf 
 
Viele Grüße,

Knut


----------



## Wie_der_Eisbaer (5. Sep. 2013)

*AW: Vorstellung Teichneubau / angefangen mit Pflanzen- / Bodenfilter*

Hallo liebe Teichfreunde!

als ich heute nach 3 Tagen Dienstreise wieder in den Teich schaute, gab es eine schöne Überraschung: 
Der Teich ist absolut klar bis auf den Grund!
Keine Trübung, keine Algen!

Damit hatte ich jetzt wirklich nicht gerechnet und freue mich total. 

Nach dem Wasser einfüllen (vor ca. 14 Tagen), war natürlich alles trüb geworden.
Es wurde dann besser, aber es begannen Algen zu "blühen".
Also habe ich dann voll auf "Skimmer" geschaltet und von den Algen waren nach 24h nicht mehr zu sehen. Aber die Sicht war max. 1 m

Und jetzt:
  
einfach nur perfekt. (Foto aus dem 1. Stock, Spiegelungen stören ein wenig, Ansaugkorb liegt auf 1,5 m) 
Hoffentlich bleibt das so :beten

Ich denke es zahlt sich jetzt aus, dass mein Bodenfilter mit Pflanzen sich schon seit über 2 Monaten einlaufen konnte.
Zudem habe ich etwa 10 kg Zeolith am letzten Wochenende "eingesetzt" und die neuen Wasserpflanzen von Werner scheinen sich auch wohl zu fühlen.

Also habe wohl doch ein paar Dinge richtig gemacht 

Schöne Woche noch,

Knut


----------



## Wie_der_Eisbaer (25. Sep. 2013)

*AW: Vorstellung Teichneubau / angefangen mit Pflanzen- / Bodenfilter*

Hallo liebe Teichfreunde!

Nachdem jetzt alles schon ein wenig läuft (und das Wasser immer noch kristallklar ist) möchte ich doch noch mal meine Technik genauer vorstellen:

Ich habe 3 Saugstellen, am Grund (1,5 m), Mitte (ca. 60 cm) und einen Skimmer.
(Skimmer Aquaforte 25 habe ich ohne das verschiebbare Zwischenrohr eingesetzt, um eine geringere Bauhöhe zu bekommen und er arbeitet bei mir ohne Probleme )
   
Die beiden Saugstellen sind mit Eigenbaukäfigen ausgestattet.
 
Alle 3 Leitungen laufen durch Schwerkraft über DN50 Leitungen zu einer Sammelstelle.
 
Jede einzelne Leitung kann ich über einen Schieber regeln / verschließen. 
Vorfilter: Strumpfhosen!
In dieser Tonne habe ich eine OSAGA OGM 5000 (Grüne Minna) laufen. Diese drückt das Wasser über eine Leitung DN50 die sich dann auf 2 geschlitzte KG-Rohre DN50 aufteilt in den Bodenfilter. 
 
Der Bodenfilter (Lava und Blähton) wird vertikal von oben nach untern durchströmt. Am Boden sammelt sich das Wasser in einer Drainageleitung und per Schwerkraft geht es von unten in die Pumpenkammer. (zusätzlich Zeolith im Beutel)
 
Hier arbeitet eine  MAUK M-BP-8000 abgesichert über einen WPS1000 Pegelschalter - Wasserdicht untergebracht in einer Bachmannbox.
   
Und von hier geht es zurück über einen Bachlauf in den Teich.
 
Ergebnis: Wasser ist absolut klar!
 

Erfahrung:
Die OSAGA mit einer Nennleistung von 5000L/h bei 25 W fördert mehr als die MAUK Pumpe mit einer Nennleistung von 8000L/h bei 70W! 
Ich habe es auch mal umgekehrt montiert und die Fördermenge über den Bachlauf war optisch & akustisch gleich... 
Für den Bachlauf muss etwa 1 m überwunden werden und da hatte ich die MAUK Pumpe mit ca. 4000L/h gemessen. Ich gehe also davon aus, dass mein Bodenfilter mit etwa dieser Menge durchströmt wird. Es läuft immer genug Wasser in die Pumpenkammer und der "Überschuss" der OSAGA geht über einen Überlauf zurück in die erste Sammelkammer.
Vielleicht tausche ich die MAUK mal gegen eine zweite Grüne Minna (OSAGA) aus. 

Heute würde ich mir vermutlich einen richtigen Vorfilter (Spaltenfilter o.ä.) für alle Fälle einbauen - aber das kann ja noch kommen 

Viele Grüße,

Knut


----------



## lotta (22. Juli 2014)

Hi Knut
Gibt es denn auch aktuellere Fotos, 
von deinem heute hoffentlich schon schön eingewachsenen Teich?

Ich würde mich über ein Update freuen,
finde deinen Teich klasse, schön groß.
Grüße Bine


----------



## Wie_der_Eisbaer (22. Juli 2014)

Nachdem mein Teich jetzt gut ein Jahr alt ist, kann man schon mal ein kleines Resümee ziehen.

ich würde ja zu gerne sagen: alles perfekt, alles richtig - aber ich wäre vermutlich der erste, dem dies gelungen wäre...

Grundsätzlich bin ich mit dem Teich sehr glücklich und zufrieden - ABER...

Folgende Fehler habe ich gefunden:

Das Thema Vorfiltration habe ich unterschätzt (und das mir)! Geht zwar mit den "Strumpffilter" aber ist nicht ideal.
Der Zulauf in den Bodenfilter habe ich mit 1x DN50 ausgeführt  (warum auch immer) und das bei Schwerkraft. 
Das teilt sich dann zwar auch 2x DN50 aber erstmal habe ich ein Nadelöhr.
Der Skimmer steht zu hoch und stellt den Betrieb ein, wenn der Wasserspiegel etwas abfällt
Die Saugwirkung der Ufermatte habe ich überschätzt und mein Ufergraben wird z.T. nicht versorgt
Der Blähton ist - wie befürchtet - zu fein und lässt nicht genug Wasser durch
Zuerst hatte ich mit einer zweiten Pumpe das Wasser aus dem Sammler in den Bodenfilter gedrückt, um das Nadelöhr zu überbrücken. Aber jetzt hat sich der Blähton offensichtlich (aufgrund der ungenügenden Vorfiltration?) schon soweit zugesetzt, dass dann der Bodenfilter regelrecht übergelaufen ist.
Also habe ich jetzt diese Pumpe rausgeschmissen, meine Bypassleitung zusätzlich immer offen (auch DN 50) und somit nur einen Teilstrom der durch den Bodenfilter geht.
Jetzt versorgt nur noch die schwächere Pumpe nach dem Bodenfilter den Bachlauf, was aber absolut ausreicht!

An die Vorfiltration und den Zulauf in den Bodenfilter muss ich dann mal ran und dabei vermutlich auch gleich das Material im Filter gegen gröberes austauschen.
Aber dieses Jahr nicht mehr!

Mit dem Skimmer bin ich echt ratlos, da ich den nicht tiefer setzen kann. Ich muss mal suchen, ob es nicht ein Modell gibt, das flacher baut.

Den Bereich des Ufergraben, der nicht immer mit Wasser versorgt wird, muss ich wohl mit genügsamen Steingarten- / Trockenmauerpflanzen bestücken.

Ansonsten habe ich viele Fadenalgen die sich insbesondere über die __ Wasserpest (die verzweifelt blüht) und die anderen Unterwasserpflanzen legen.
Jetzt probiere ich mal Gerstenstroh - kostet ja nichts...

Pflanzen habe ich noch mal ordentlich nachgesetzt und auch hier gelernt, dass man die wirklich Düngen muss!

Positiv:

Das Wasser ist absolut klar!
Es ist einfach schön am Teich zu sitzen und dem Plätschern zu lauschen!
Der Eisvogel und viele andere Vögel, Insekten und auch unserer Kater lieben den Teich.
Die __ Moderlieschen vermehren sich schneller als man schauen kann (gut für den Eisvogel)!
Planschen und spielen am/im Teich ist für unsere Tochter und die anderen Kinder einfach toll (inkl. Algenfischen!)
             

Es ist einfach eine Bereicherung!

Viele Grüße, Knut


----------



## lotta (22. Juli 2014)

Dein Eisvogel ist ja echt der Hammer,
so einen habe ich noch nie in Natur gesehen. Gratuliere

Fadenalgen sind nach meiner Erfahrung erst dann da, 
wenn das Wasser glasklar ist, das ist doch schonmal positiv.

Ich habe sie auch und kann sehr gut damit leben(allabendliches Abschöpfritual )

Deine Ufermatte, darf sicher noch etwas einwachsen und das Drumherum ebenso,
aber das kommt sicher im Laufe der Jahre.

Genießt eure Oase, wie ich meine genieße
Bine


----------



## RKurzhals (23. Juli 2014)

Hallo Knut,
super Teich, super Wasser   ! Auch wenn nur noch ein Teil durch Deinen BF läuft, ist das nicht schlimm. Im Teich selbst hast Du ja viele Pflanzen. Ich habe auch viel an meiner Vorfilterung gebastelt, die Anfänge waren echt peinlich... . Wie Du bin ich mit meinem aktuellen Konzept zufrieden. Es ist deutlich zu merken, dass der gewachsene Fischbestand von Jahr zu Jahr mehr Leistung fordert (ich wollte eigentlich keine Fische). Dennoch habe ich den Eindruck, dass mein aktuelles System ausreichen wird. Von den Kosten her war es deutlich preiswerter als ein volumengleiches kommerzielles Modell (alles andere wäre ein wenig knapp in der Auslegung). Die Stunden, die ich mit Aufbau und Änderung verbracht habe, waren im Vergleich zu den Installationskosten kommerzieller Systeme gar nicht so viele mehr, und sie haben mir sehr geholfen, ein wenig mehr zu lernen bzw. zu verstehen. Ohne das Forum wäre die ganze Aktion völlig anders gelaufen, und das nicht zum Guten (trotz meiner Erfahrungen als Aquarianer).


----------



## Wie_der_Eisbaer (30. Mai 2016)

Jetzt geht mein Teich bald ins 3. Jahr und es ist Zeit für ein kleines Up-Date.
       
Ansich bin ich mit der Wasserqualität sehr zufrieden.
Algen im Frühjahr - Keschern und dann läuft mein Luftheber-Skimmer zusätzlich = kein Problem!
Aber keine Schwebalgen und und ich kann immer den Grund in 1,5 m sehen.

Nach vielen Eigenbau Experimenten habe ich jetzt doch das Geld in eine Impeller-Schlammpumpe investiert.
Das klappt jetzt auch Prima. Der Bogensiebfilter (200 my) hat sich aber sehr schnell zugesetzt. Es gab Unmengen an leeren Schneckenhäusern in allen Stadien der Auflösung und die kleineren Partikel haben den zugesetzt.
War schon erheblich, was ich da jetzt an Schlamm rausgeholt habe!
 
Dabei habe ich auch gleich einen Baufehler beseitigt (teilweise): ich hatte es als eine Gute Idee betrachtet , die Uferschutzmatten über die Schräge bis in die Tiefe zu legen. Ich hatte mir vorgestellt, dass die Unterwasserpflanzen da wunderbar drauf wachsen würden.
Aber das war nicht der Fall und die Matten waren eine einzige Schlammfalle 
Also abschneiden und raus damit!

Und dann habe ich den Skimmer ersetzt. Ich hatte ja von Anfang an das Problem, dass er, trotz Umbau, eigentlich zu hoch war.
Jetzt habe ich doch das Geld in die Hand genommen, und einen anderen Skimmer mir zugelegt.
Ist im direkten Vergleich ein riesen Unterschied, was man aber auch am Preis merkt...
   
Was nicht so schön war, ist das er einige scharfe Kanten hatte und ich mich beim Einbau geschnitten habe. Von daher sitzt er noch nicht perfekt, aber funktioniert um Längen besser als der Vorgänger.

Irgendwann muss ich dann an die Vorfiltration und den Bodenfilter ran (Substrat und Zuleitung ersetzen), aber solange das Wasser Ok is, mach ich da nichts!
 

Also insgesamt bin ich super glücklich, den Teich zu haben und genieße die Sonnenstunden am Wasser.



Knut


----------



## Tottoabs (31. Mai 2016)

Wie funktioniert dein Filtergraben ?

Bring es was mit der Spülleitung oder reicht der Kies.


----------



## Wie_der_Eisbaer (1. Juni 2016)

Hallo Totto

Mein Graben ist als bepflanzter Bodenfilter mit Durchströmung von oben nach unten gebaut (geplant).
Funktioniert mit Schwerkraft mit einer Pumpe nach dem Bodenfilter, der das Wasser über den Bachlauf zurückschickt.
Details findest du am Anfang meines Posts.

Ich kann ehrlich nicht sagen, wieviel der Boden/Pflanzenfilter bringt.
Die Durchstömung durch das Substrat ist sicher sehr langsam, was für die Denitrifikation vermutlich gut ist.
Und von den geschätzt 3-4000L/h Umwälzung, geht mit Sicherheit dann noch der überwiegende Teil durch den Bypass.
(Den musste ich öffnen, da der Durchsatz nur durch das Substrat zu gering ist und sich dann immer die Pumpe für den Bachlauf abgeschaltet hat)

Aber das Wasser ist klar und die Werte OK. Aber ich habe auch nur ein paar __ Moderlieschen und somit einen geringen Eintrag an Nährstoffen. Meine Pflanzen wachsen insgesamt eher langsam, was auch für ein eher geringes Nährstoffangebot spricht.
Vermutlich würde der Teich auch ohne den Graben funktionieren, aber da ich ja eh einen Bachlauf haben wollte, hat sich das angeboten. Und der Graben mit den Pflanzen sieht um Längen besser aus, als die Dreckecke, die ich vorher da am Zaun hatte...

Was würde ich heute anders machen?

Zulauf zum Filtergraben über einen Vorfilter (Bogensieb oder Airlift-Sieve)
Zulauf in den Filtergraben in DN110 und dann Drainagerohr als Verteiler
Gröberes Substrat - der gebrochene Blähton hatte deutlich zu viel Feinanteil. Wahrscheinlich würde ich jetzt Lava nehmen.
Und vermutlich muss ich irgendwann doch mal an den Umbau ran, aber solange es so funktioniert, werde ich das System nicht ändern.

Den Mulm bekomme ich bei der geringen Umwälzung eh nicht aus dem Teich und muss dann halt ab und zu mal mit dem Sauger ran.



Knut


----------



## Tottoabs (1. Juni 2016)

Danke für die Rückmeldung.Ich verriesel ja im ganz kleinen in die Lava. Das funktioniert bei dem wenigen Wasser welches meine Solarpumpe schafft.

Würde aber ggf noch mal bei einem weiterbau des Teiches einen breiten "Filtergraben" bauen. Habe leichtes Gefälle im Grundstück
Also 3-4 m Breit und maximal 20-30 cm dick. Von da aus würde es dann nach 4 m in den nächsten Teich gehen. Wenn das Material nicht durchlässig genug ist könnte ein großer Teil ober flächig laufen. Schöner wäre natürlich wenn fast alles durch das Substrat strömt. Somit ist dann wohl Lava das Material meiner wahl.


----------



## RKurzhals (1. Juni 2016)

Hallo Totto,
das kann ich bestätigen: 





Tottoabs schrieb:


> Somit ist dann wohl Lava das Material meiner wahl


 Auch bei mir ist die Lava noch nicht dicht (trotz mehrfach ausgefallener Vorfilterung, und das jetzt nach 6 Jahren). Das Wasser strömt bei mir von oben ein, und läuft noch zu einem gut Teil unterirdisch (das sehe ich am Auslauf, wo es auch unterirdisch ausströmt). Wichtig ist sicherlich auch die Tiefe des Bodenfilters.


----------



## Tottoabs (2. Juni 2016)

RKurzhals schrieb:


> das kann ich bestätigen:


Welche Körnung hast du?


----------



## Wie_der_Eisbaer (2. Juni 2016)

Hallo Totto

Für einen Bodenfilter ist eine gewisse Höhe nötig da die Nitrifikation nur anaerob (also ohne Sauerstoff) funktionieren soll. 
Das ist bei 20-30 cm sicher nicht der Fall. Es kann dennoch ein guter Pflanzenfilter sein, aber halt kein Bodenfilter. 
Ob ich dies erfülle, kann ich natürlich nicht sagen, da ich ja keine Möglichkeit habe den Sauerstoff-Gehalt in den verschieden Schichten des Filters, geschweige denn die angesiedelten Bakterien zu untersuchen. 

Aber ich wollte zumindest auf die "Lehrmeinung" hinweisen. 



Knut


----------



## Tottoabs (2. Juni 2016)

Gut vielleicht lasse ich durch den Bereich dann noch einen Graben schlängeln um auch für manche Pflanzen mehr Tiefe zu gewinnen. Das ganze dann mit PVC Folie abgedeckt und mit Lava verfüllen. Dann sieht man von den Tiefbereichen nix mehr und bin auch am Überlegen ob ich Irgendwo noch ein Paar Mörteltubben versenke für besondere Pflanzen....


----------



## RKurzhals (2. Juni 2016)

Hallo Knut,
Totto meinte wohl eher die Breite des Grabens. Die in der Literatur genannten 60..80 cm Tiefe stellen sicher, dass die Diffusion von Luftsauerstoff in die unterirdische Strömung keine Rolle mehr spielt (damit nach Abbau des gelösten Sauerstoffs die Denitrifikation einsetzen kann). Ich würde vermuten, dass die richtige Tiefe auch von der Bepflanzung abhängt. Mit __ Schilf könnte ein 60 cm tiefer Bodenfilter durch die Wurzeln zuwachsen, und es würde unterirdisch kein Wasser mehr fließen.
Mit anderen Repo-Pflanzen (Schlanksegge, Flatterbinse) sind 80 cm vielleicht schon außerhalb der Wurzelzone, und das Wasser strömt zwar gut durch den Filter, doch die Denitrifikation ist eingeschränkt.


----------

